# Moving to puerto vallarta



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

will move back to PV in June or July. lived there some years ago too. will do FMM tourist visa as before for 180 days, is Nuevo Laredo still the best/closest to get new visa? been there. 800 mi....cheap air R/T? thought i saw $400 R/T??? not Residente visa, not now anyway. thank you for all help.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ksplitt said:


> will move back to PV in June or July. lived there some years ago too. will do FMM tourist visa as before for 180 days, is Nuevo Laredo still the best/closest to get new visa? been there. 800 mi....cheap air R/T? thought i saw $400 R/T??? not Residente visa, not now anyway. thank you for all help.


I would like to help, but I find your post too cryptic. I can't really understand what you are asking. Are you talking about tourist permits or about visas? And, the airfare questions seem inexplicable without mentioning where you are coming from. Incidentally, tourist permits are not visas.


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

want to know is Nuevo Laredo best /closet place from PV to go to get a FMM visa renewal 180 days? not Residente! is airfare R?T about $400 or cheaper? from PV to i guess, Nuevo Laredo? thanks to all.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FMM is used as a tourist permit, among other things, and is not a visa. The tourist permit can be obtained at any border crossing.
Look at the websites of the Mexican regional air carriers for their routes and prices.


----------

